# Talking of Bridge...



## I Simonius (Feb 21, 2008)

which we weren't.. but Victoria mentioned it in another thread (`So Blame Victoria:lol .. I wondered whether you expert types had seen *this* thread and whether you'd had similar experiences, but lets keep it short - I don't want to get too completely OT (i.e.LR) but it is part of many's workflow


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not going to go reading that whole thread, but CS3 Bridge's bugginess made the final decision in my 1''% switch to LR.  I rarely use it anymore.  

And people complain about the bugs in LR.........!!  :roll::mrgreen:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Bridge???
Can't remember what song that line was from....
I've better things to do than read that thread seeing what the last posts are talking about, however I haven't used Bridge since LR was released and have no intention to either.
I like LR's file management which has allowed and caused me to get a practical solution that works so easily. Being a photographer I concentrate on image files mainly.


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 21, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'm not going to go reading that whole thread, but CS3 Bridge's bugginess made the final decision in my 1''% switch to LR.  I rarely use it anymore.
> 
> And people complain about the bugs in LR.........!!  :roll::mrgreen:



ah good it's not just me then!



Kiwigeoff said:


> Has anyone seen the Bridge???
> Can't remember what song that line was from....
> I've better things to do than read that thread seeing what the last posts are talking about, however I haven't used Bridge since LR was released and have no intention to either.
> I like LR's file management which has allowed and caused me to get a practical solution that works so easily. Being a photographer I concentrate on image files mainly.



the first post in that thread says it all.. but as above, IM glad Im not the only one still unable to use it.. I was thinking people were still using bridge and I was jealous:mrgreen:


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 21, 2008)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Has anyone seen the Bridge???
> Can't remember what song that line was from....



Is this the song you were thinking of?

I still use Bridge, because I need to browse files that LR doesn't handle. I don't have as many of the sort of problems that the OP in that thread has, but I do think that CS3 is the buggiest release of Photoshop and Bridge that I've seen. I guess that Adobe had a lot on their plate with the Macromedia acquisition.


----------

